# Bluefish



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Has anybody started catching Blues in Virginia?


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Heard over the weekend through word of mouth that people were slaying blues left and right off the VA beach pier. I also ran into a guy while I was surf fishing on dam neck that said a buddy of his landed a 10lb blue from the surf. Seems things might be picking up.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Fishlife, anything happening at dam neck?


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

A few weeks ago I caught 8 skates. I went out last Saturday and got skunked. One rod bent 1 time but that was it. However, there was a bunch of wildlife around that got me hyped up. Dolphins showed up 3 times and were definitely chasing stuff in the surf so close that I could cast where they were. Birds were also around dropping into the water.


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

I caught 34 incher on Sunday... in Virginia beach


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

any round head yet


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

http://vabeachfishingpier.com


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I got a skinny spring chopper at Chincoteague last weekend.


----------

